# Repticon showcase in NJ



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Just curious what people think about these showcases at the big pet exposhttp://www.repticon.com/

This is being held about 10 min from my house, but not sure I want to vend for 3 days. Anyone doing the show?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Jeremy,

If you are vending live animals in New Jersey, you will need a commercial permit (pet store permit) and all sales will have to be accompanied by a temporary permit which has to be filled out at the time of the sale with one copy going to the purchaser, and a second to be sent to the state post event. 

Ed


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be vending at the Philly show the end of February - I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Ah....the reason why NJ is almost never an exotic pet venue. That and the fact that it's illegal to own a ton of different animals all over that crazy state.

Hamburg, Pa - the "Switzerland" of exotic animal shows. Heh


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I am surprised that there has been no mention of that on the Repticon site. I wonder if they are even aware of the laws. I thought about the Philly show but hamburg is the same weekend


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

zBrinks said:


> I'll be vending at the Philly show the end of February - I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes.


The Philly show is the same week end as the Hamburg, Pa. show. Their will be lots of c.b. amphibians at Hamburg. I'm not sure why Repticon would have a show when their was another major show close by. It might be fun to see two shows the same weekend but my guess is most people won't.


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

The pet expo is very much more aimed at dogs/cats, I've been there before and only ever seen leopard geckos and a traveling reptile wagon thing. It is basically the worst place possible to sell dart frogs as there are quite a few impulse buyers there.
-John


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

zBrinks said:


> I'll be vending at the Philly show the end of February - I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes.


When and where does this show take place? Thanks, Jon


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Repticon Showcase Philadelphia Main Page


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

The "NYC" Repticon (in Edison, NJ) has finally posted their vendor list. Looks like they have all of 10 vendors lined up:
Repticon Showcase New York Main Page

I don't think I'll be paying a $10+ entrance ticket just to buy some small crickets...


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Repticon looks like a flop to me.

They cant even post the Philly vendor list and its coming up in a very short few weeks.

Combined with the fact that its partnered with a pet expo I expect this to be a true impulse buy IF any of the vendors have any sales.

I severely doubt it will be worth any dart frog vendors to vend at this show .

Todd


----------



## NRF (Jan 30, 2011)

My better half and I hit this Expo last night. As expected, no darts.  
She bought tickets online for $9 each with an online code she found.
We brought the pooch along and she chowed down on freebies the whole night.

So all in all not a total waste ( I did pick up a few sweet pieces of blasted grapevine ) - but, unless you are into snakes-lizzards-n-such or the "Petexpo" side of the show, overall Repticon itself was not worth the price of admission IMO. 

Did come home with a ton of freebies for the pooch though.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Thats a shame, edison is real close to my house too. You guys expect the philedelphia show to be better? As in more darts/frogs?


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

The Philly one will probably be worse as many of the vendors at the nj one will go to hamburg. I'll be there with a table.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

So are there any good shows for darts/frogs soon? Does repticon generally not have many frogs?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hamburg PA is on the 26th of Feb. Id recommend that over Repticon since Repticon is for the masses of average pet owners as opposed to hobbiests


Todd


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I vend hamburg and white plains, plus frog day will be here soon!


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Hamburg PA is on the 26th of Feb. Id recommend that over Repticon since Repticon is for the masses of average pet owners as opposed to hobbiests


Is that posted on here? Whats the name of the show?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Its typically just referred to as Hamburg amongst us regulars, but I believe its Northern Berks Reptile Expo or something like that.


Todd


----------

